# Uk car of the year awards 2015



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

CITROËN C4 CACTUS NAMED 'SMALL HATCHBACK OF THE YEAR'










ALL-NEW FORD MONDEO IS UK'S BEST FAMILY CAR










BMW i8 NAMED UK CAR OF THE YEAR 2015










MERCEDES-BENZ C-CLASS IS EXECUTIVE CAR OF THE YEAR










NEW TWINGO COLLECTS CITY CAR OF THE YEAR


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd love to know how half of them win :lol:


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

CITROËN C4 CACTU who would want to have one of those


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Why did the designers at Citroen deside to put a chocolate bar on the side of a car?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That Citroen is really daft looking. 

I do like the look of the new C class though.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> I'd love to know how half of them win :lol:


A good round of golf with 'friends' & a special Hamper of the Year!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't know if this is just me who thinks like this, but I really don't see how the Cac(k)tus is a hatchback


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

That Citroën offends me.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> I don't know if this is just me who thinks like this, but I really don't see how the Cac(k)tus is a hatchback


It's a hatchback, not exactly small hatchback though lol


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> It's a hatchback, not exactly small hatchback though lol


The thing looks bloody hideous, I think that's the issue I have with it.... Oh, and it's a Citroen


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I think it must've been a sympathetic vote for that Citroen thing


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I can understand all the winners with the obvious exception of the Citroen, surely to win the award you need to be the best all round car in that category.

I am certain there must be another car in that category that is all round just as good as that without being so horrendous to look at.

Styling has to be considered surely!? And I can't for the life of me see how this can be considered a well styled car with egg cartons stuck to the side of it.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Its called the C4 Cactus because you'd look like a right prick driving one


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Really the Mondeo has beaten the new Jaguar XE that's coming out soon? Or so these cars have to already been production to win this award?


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah that's something else i don't get too, how can they award car of the year 2015 when we're less than 3 months into the year?


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

How did the Twingo win and not the Smart ForFour when they are both the same car?


----------

